# Wow! Amazing!



## maderiaismine05 (Aug 1, 2007)




----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

That was absolutely amazing! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

That horse is so amazing! He/she should be doing movies!


----------



## leonalee (Jul 1, 2010)

Beautiful and very entertaining - thanks for sharing! Bon travail!


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

amazing, I loved it =) gorgeous horse as well!


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

OMG I want that horse.


----------



## maderiaismine05 (Aug 1, 2007)

I know what you mean! This video gives me chills everytime i watch it! Its so amazing! Just goes to show how wonderful natural horsemanship can be!~!!!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

That was spectacular. I couldn't imagine being able to train a horse like that


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

beautiful horse, cool tricks, but I feel bad for the horses joints. Plus when she had his rear up while she was on, he looked like he was about to flip over (like he was to straight..?). Anyways, sorry for being the b****, but I don't think it is THAT great...


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

wow...that's some training right there.


----------



## Pinto (Mar 31, 2010)

What a beautiful and intelligent animal!


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

Training and communication at it's finest


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

I looked at her website, but my French isn't good enough to understand much of it. She has more than one horse and it looks like she puts on performances.


----------



## TheCountryLife (Jul 8, 2010)

What a beautiful horse. Absolutely stunning !!!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

is that a chocolate palamino?


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

Amazing! Beautiful horse. When he reared on the ground for the trick, look at how big he is in comparison to the girl. Fantastic. Thanks for sharing! The only thing that concerned me is the rearing while under saddle. I didn't like that the girl did it without a helmet, but, that's just me.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

All I can say is beautiful


----------



## wren (Dec 13, 2009)

what is the song used in this video?...its familiar..but i can't place it...


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

That vid was pretty cool. I can respect a person who is willing to take the time and patience it requires to teach that many tricks and the horse looked pretty happy to be doing it too.

Wren, that is from the "Gladiator" soundtrack.


----------

